
Move over, Blockchain: There's a new DLT in town - QCSmello
https://www.quorumcontrol.com/blog/2018/11/5/weve-come-a-long-way-in-a-short-amount-of-time
======
QCSmello
We've completely changed the way that developers can build with DLT. Let us
introduce ourselves.

